# Holby City Hospital : June 2013



## Mars Lander (Jun 20, 2013)

Not tooo ago long we saw and heard of a something epic, not new by any means but report wise pretty thin on the ground, we'll stick the name Holby City Hospital on this cos of the connections of.

We made pretty quick plans for this mammoth journey and assembled a trusted crew this one would require good team players and a more seasoned approach, getting in here is not without some considerations 

Powered by the acely named power drink Pussy. *Team Pussy* was assembled in the form as always *Sshhhh....* and also *LuckyPants*, *PerjurySaint* and our would be tour guide and power to levitate us for other missions *Projectmayhem* and myself , despite repeated efforts *PeterC4 *couldn't be coaxed onboard altho to be fair he has been busy of late and everyone needs times out. 

I wonder if one day we could make a Top Trumps of Urbex , it could be indicative of many things for instance..







If any *Dragons* are viewing I need £100,000 for 100% of the business.

So moving on Ladies and Gentleman we've travelled 100's of miles and for hours, its dark and we need plenty stealth, let's check into Holby City Hospital hope you have a compass this place is the Pyestock of hospitals and makes all others we have explored postage stamp size.






Paperwork checked let's splore






Like no other hospital adventure thus far, could one be prepared for the sheer amount of artefacts still in situ!






as well as some absolute serious stair pornage, from the functional wheelchair impractical...






...to the insanely designed , beautiful and wheelchair impossible.






Nearing the front regions we hear movements , voices and machinery , this instills an air of edgeyness rumours of previous adventurers being kept hours on end in cells before release cross our minds, it's probably not the best place to be acquisitioned, when one sees who foot the initial bill.






Dog prints inside the place whether recent or not begs the question where would one hide? , like in here , WOW not seen one of these before outside of some kind of awful world destroying virus sci-fi film, ACE. What if hadn't been cleaned properly? What if it all went wrong? , What if....arrrrrrrrrrggghhh s






Again another place of extreme contrast in terms of deco, architecture and age related add-ons, from the more expected modernesque...






...to the proper old school, built in a more ornate age






You might think looking at these, that it's all pristine, wheres the decay ? I hear you enquire , further contrasts in that department too , check these wall flowers.






This gives ample ammunition for flake rain...






When you wander the fab explores of Rossendale and Mansfield, both exceptional examples of hospital explores, then when you finally find the xray machine and remains of operating theatres you form a que to take shots, of one of the very few things left behind there, not soo here, in the end your like "oh look yet another MRI scanner" but don't get me wrong we f***ing loved it!






That was an old model but there be more a lot more.






Check this mother out , hospital explore dreams are made of this dontchafink?






Ok lets get silly...Sshhhh... complains of severe stomach ache so without further ado we fling her on the scanner , Dr Saint insanely weaves the light, let diagnosis begin...






I concur with my colleagues that she is suffering from acute appendicitis , Dr. Luckypants disagrees suggesting a lobotomy my be in order but I am the Professor!!! We must press on with our original course, how hard can it be? We head off to the nuclear science dept for some equipment, for this most delicate of procedures. I spy that silver thing, very handy for splaying, am sure it will come in handy. 

[





The procedure was not without its problems , it seems we were all wrong, she just needed a poo, we let her come round, she was not happy...






As some form of an appeasement, we took her to the cinema but its was a crap film and we left.






Hanging around in the gym was a hoot , we had some Tarzan times here






Some bar steward pulled the plug on the pool!!!






It was getting later now, much later, like over 11 hours later, it wasn't dark anymore and we all knew that it was gonna be a bit nerve wracking going out, so time for one more relax before the hi-jinks of extraction begins 






Thanks for looking it was one of the best explores to date with a fantastic crew, big thanks to ProjectMayhem for showing us round and providing us with the ability to fly on the next mission ​


----------



## MCrosbie (Jun 20, 2013)

WOW!! that's ace that is, nice shots as well dude


----------



## skankypants (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a absolute belter of a site,the combination of your great shots,and report make this of the highest level,hats off to you all....top notch..


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 20, 2013)

Sheer awesomeness. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vmlopes (Jun 21, 2013)

Epic.........enuff said


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely top notch on all counts.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 21, 2013)

Your report is fantastic!
I took me a second to notice you in the Bio Hazard door, shit me up!
what a location too!
Wowsers..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2013)

Great shots there although it is a shame to see such an obvious hint to it's location


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Great shots there although it is a shame to see such an obvious hint to it's location



done a few quick googles and cant seem to find the link . and its aleady named on here and multiple times elsewhere, this aint no walk in place either


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 21, 2013)

*Fook me SHAG!! Thats reet BOSTIN!! Youre best report yet, although i was hoping to see a few pix from the missus... *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have been having a little nose about trying to find some info on the place, either I am really thick and can't see the obvious or it's not quite so obvious! (I am most probably thick!)


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Fook me SHAG!! Thats reet BOSTIN!! Youre best report yet, although i was hoping to see a few pix from the missus... *



Cheerz  we always behind ! , she only done about 3 haha, think LP will get some on and maybe Sshhh... later maybe


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I have been having a little nose about trying to find some info on the place, either I am really thick and can't see the obvious or it's not quite so obvious! (I am most probably thick!)



That makes 2 of us then, , but if you know where the place is already it does reveal a connection but that kind of defeats the point made  ah well its out there anyhow all is good


----------



## gingrove (Jun 21, 2013)

Great report with some first class shots! If this is the place that I think it is, I used to work with a chap who had an uncle who worked there in the 60s or 70s. He claimed that during some building work a wall was knocked down and revealed a Cholera ward that had been bricked up in the 1800s after the last victim had been buried. I know that there were outbreaks of Cholera in the area in the 1850s and Typhoid in the 1890s but I haven't been able to confirm the story of the lost ward. It may be just a story but it's a good one imagine knocking down a wall and finding yourself in a hospital ward from 120 years ago!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

gingrove said:


> Great report with some first class shots! If this is the place that I think it is, I used to work with a chap who had an uncle who worked there in the 60s or 70s. He claimed that during some building work a wall was knocked down and revealed a Cholera ward that had been bricked up in the 1800s after the last victim had been buried. I know that there were outbreaks of Cholera in the area in the 1850s and Typhoid in the 1890s but I haven't been able to confirm the story of the lost ward. It may be just a story but it's a good one imagine knocking down a wall and finding yourself in a hospital ward from 120 years ago!



Wow!! that would be something and could possibly be true, this place is pretty old like 16th century


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice work mate,got a couple together, superb trip this one even though i felt like a zombie all day long  them beers were well deserved me thinks 









































Thanks for taking a peek ​


----------



## darbians (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunning shots here mate. I was going to give this a try a few weeks back, but ended up chilling and relaxing instead.


Urbex-SW said:


> Great shots there although it is a shame to see such an obvious hint to it's location


 I think the biggest hint is the staircase!!! Maybe he shouldn't of posted that photo???!!!!


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely brill report


----------



## vmlopes (Jun 21, 2013)

C'mon guys everyone knows where this is I done it 2.5 years ago.............but didn't see the old parts though and it seems to have deteriorated rather nicely.........whats with all the secrecy???


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 21, 2013)

lovely pics by all, what a place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Superb report & photos,thanks for sharing both.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

Yo lucky yes those beers were well deserved haha great shot fella was beyond awesome!!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 21, 2013)

spot on that mate well done, top crew shot love the biohazard, european urbex top trumps genius, roll on next mission...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2013)

vmlopes said:


> C'mon guys everyone knows where this is I done it 2.5 years ago.............but didn't see the old parts though and it seems to have deteriorated rather nicely.........whats with all the secrecy???



Ah sorry, I forgot people liked Google Map links these days don't they


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

And a happy new year


----------



## sonyes (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant report pal, and what can I say about those pics......STUNNING!!! Mint crew shot. 

Great shots as always from Lucky Pants too


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers , much appreciated


----------



## wing nut (Jun 21, 2013)

awesome !!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 21, 2013)

*Aha... Some shots from Mr Pants! SPLENDIDO!!! *


----------



## cogito (Jun 22, 2013)

Heh, the dog prints could be from a couple of years ago. Out of a group of 7, 5 got busted and the other 2 managed to hide from the fuzz for 16hrs, waiting from dawn til dusk to make good their escape under the cover of darkness. Achievement Unlocked right there.


----------



## shatners (Jun 22, 2013)

By eck.... cracking set there mate... roof top sunrise is top notch


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 22, 2013)

OH..and....MY...and...F00K1NG...and.....GOD


This is BLOODY fantastic!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 22, 2013)

top stuff mr pants


----------



## Stussy (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunning set of pics Alt & Lucky, brilliant work guys


----------



## tontsyy (Jun 22, 2013)

Amazing !

nothing else to say really!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 22, 2013)

Boatloads of win there! one of the best reports ive had the pleasure of viewing! was another belter of a trip


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 22, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Boatloads of win there! one of the best reports ive had the pleasure of viewing! was another belter of a trip



Thanks lots man and cheers for the tour


----------



## nelly (Jun 23, 2013)

Love those Top Trumps


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 23, 2013)

Blimey, that's a real epic photo shoot there fellas (and fella-ess)!!!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 23, 2013)

Good work on this one - I've heard from others about the challenges of entry/exit!


----------



## Gothicangel (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy cow that place is amazing!
Gotta find this one, super stuff.


----------



## Big Bill (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, looks amazing!

Looks like a hospital I was in for a while a few years ago till it was closed down!

Looks like you could spend hours, possibly days exploring their!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 24, 2013)

jezzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!! GOB SMACKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 25, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic shots there from the both of you! What an amazing time we had! Definately one of the best missions yet, with fab company, what a hoot. I shall one day get around to putting a post up, Im sooo slow sorry for the late response aswell Great report as always


----------

